# 5 new little white fluffballs!



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm new here, but I've been reading a lot of the threads here. My cockatiels are Fred and Iris and they just had their first clutch hatch! I really did not expect any babies to hatch, so to see 5 hatch is amazing. And another surprise, apparently Fred is split whiteface! 
All 5 little babies are currently residing in a box in Fred and Iris's cage, happily eating and sleeping away. 
The oldest are 4 days old, then 3 days, then 2 days, and finally one last one hatched today. 
I'm hoping for the best for these little guys, because they are just so cute!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry, I'm not sure how to post pictures from my phone. I also need to clarify, Fred is a normal grey and Iris is a whiteface lutino. They are both 2 years old.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's Iris! Momma birdie!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to the forum those white fluffies are the cutest!!! Mom and dad are cute too!


If your new to breeding you may want to look through the threads in the breeding section of the sticky library, some excellent info there, http://www.talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all so cute... look at the widdle foot sticking out at the side there


----------



## KylieAnne (Nov 8, 2012)

So Cute!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's the youngest! It looks like it'll be a whiteface lutino like mom but I could be wrong. He is 2 days old today. Correct me if I'm wrong but I think that he is a he. What do you guys think the gender is? 

I'll post pictures of the rest of the babies later, when I get to a computer. My phone's not allowing me post more than one at a time :/


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ya, that little ones got red eyes so you've got a whiteface lutino there Based on genetics he could be either sex, its too early to tell. This also means dad is split to lutino.



....the picture is gone


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh yeah sorry! I was testing out the edit function. I just put it back so it's like nothing's changed


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dad must be split to both whiteface and lutino! All your babies are whiteface - that's the only mutation that hatches out with white fuzz, all other colors have yellow fuzz. 

Statistically you'd expect only half the babies to be whiteface, but it's possible to get a long run of just one color. Shodu is whiteface and her mate Buster is split, so half their babies are expected to be whiteface too. But their first 8 chicks were all non-whiteface.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry for the late update! I've been really busy lately and completely forgot to post the pictures up. I checked up on the babies and I took new pictures. They have grown so much since yesterday, and some of their crops are HUGE. 

I'm not sure if it's a huge deal, but the 2nd youngest baby has an air bubble in it's crop. It's the one I posted two pictures of. Is the air bubble a big problem? I read that I could "burp" the baby, but I'm worried that I'll end up aspirating it instead. Advice?

Also, the parents seem to be coming out more and staying out for longer. That's the only reason I've been able to check on the babies more, which I'm completely fine with  But are the babies at the right age for that? They're currently 6, 6, 5, 4, and 3 days old. I'm actually not sure when the first two hatched. I came home from a vacation and I was pleasantly surprised to hear little chirps coming from the box


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are the rest of the pics. I forgot to mention this, but they're in order from oldest to youngest with the second youngest getting two pics. 
And the last pic is mommy foraging some food on the coffee table


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

The parents start coming out of the box when the oldest are about a week old so that's completely normal.

As to burping the one, the air really wont hurt it so if you aren't confident enough I wouldn't worry about it. It just means the baby gulped up some air while eating. 

Very cute babies btw!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you! In my eyes they're just so ugly they're cute.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your babies are all adorable . About their parents -Theyre the cutest !!!Congrats x x


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's a pic I took today of the oldest (7 days) and youngest (4 days) babies. The oldest is just starting to grow some feathers on his wings. He's also started to hiss at me when I look inside the box. It's so adorable!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! I am so late with the update but I've been incredibly busy these past weeks. 

So I have a question regarding socializing these babies. I've been taking the babes out 2 times a day and holding them for 5-10 minutes (I have cold hands so I feel really bad when I take them out to hold them  ) The oldest baby is very sweet and is even getting used to the dogs walking around it. The other 2 grey babes however, are very hissy. Should I be doing more socialization with them now, or should I wait until they're a bit older? (they're 18 and 17 days now)
They're not going to be handfed so the handling is really all the socialization they're getting as of now. But of course, I can do more. Luckily mom and dad don't mind when I grab the babies out of the box, although dad can get a little panicky 



Anyway, the all important pictures are right here in order from oldest to youngest. Enjoy!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Is it just me or do the grey babies look like CINNAMONS? If they are cinnamons...then WOW I hit the genetic jackpot with Fred. What do you guys think? Are they cinnamons? I'm pretty excited ! 

I'll attach some pics of the oldest baby. I accidentally flashed him when I was taking a picture but I guess it was for the good 

Please don't tell it's just my inexperienced eyes or a trick of the lighting. I really really really want them to be whiteface cinnamons. Maybe I can will them to be that color :blush:


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are so so gorgeous!!! Love the whiteface lutinos, so cute 

Actually they do look like whiteface cinnamons to me, their flight feathers look more brown than dark grey.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

They might be cinnamons. I don't have the world's greatest eye for color, and with my own babies I find that they can be deceptive at the pinfeather stage. Some babies that I think are probable cinnamons actually turn out to be grey. You'll know for sure when they feather out more.

Keep on working with the hissy babies - not handling them isn't going to make them accept humans better. Some babies have more high-strung personalities than others and take longer to get friendly.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Now that they're getting feathers you can keep them out for longer periods of time and spend more time with them. 

And yes they look like cinnamons to me too!


----------



## Sunshinebird (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, soooooo cute! I know I'm not in a position to breed birds, so this helps me get my baby birdie fix.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

They are ABSURDLY cute! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments and help! I appreciate it very much 

And a little piece of news. My lightest grey actually has very very dark red eyes. I couldnt get a good picture, but when I look closely at his/her eyes they are red. I'm guessing he/she is a fallow!

I knew I had 3 red eyed babies. I was wondering where one went! Lol


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! New update and new question!

How long does it take for the baby cockatiels to warm up to me? Four of them are still very scared of me and hiss at me a lot (The last one is incredibly sweet and calm). When they sit in my hand they sit really low and look like they're about to have a heart attack. Oh and they pant. They pant like it's 120 degrees inside. 

Anyway, I've been handling them pretty much since they hatched so I'm a bit disappointed that they're still so frightened of me. I've been trying to get them out and about more with me, and I just want to know if this is normal for parent fed babies or if I just need to devote more time to them. I really want them to be as well adjusted to people as hand fed babies are. And I've been spending 15-20 minutes with them every day. At night I spend only 5 minutes with them cause I know its time for bed. Is that enough or should I be handling them for longer?


And here's what you've been waiting for: pictures! I'm about 95% sure that they're white-faced cinnamons now. Or maybe even fallows, who knows.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here are some pics of mommy and daddy!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

New update! 
The oldest baby came out of the nest box today! Unfortunately, Fred did not recognize his baby or something because when the baby begged for food, Fred completely ignored him. Iris doesn't seem to recognize the baby either. Is this normal?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

You may have to put the baby back in the nestbox to be fed, I have heard some parents don't know what to do with babies on the cage floor.

They are all gorgeous by the way!!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay, thanks for the help. I felt a wave of relief when I saw your post. I really had no ideas what to do. Thank you again!


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

They are really cute little ones!! Where are you located lol...I want one of those whiteface lutinos!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

lol, I'm in SoCal, so I'm nowhere near where you're at. But if you're willing to make the trip down here...


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

So they started to perch and all of them are coming out of the nest box. They mouth everything now, and are testing their beaks on the food. They are learning to eat millet by watching their parents. It's so adorable! I've been leaving food on the floor, but I don't really know what to give them. Any tips? 


New pics from oldest to youngest.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are getting so big!!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I have ALOT of pictures, but I'll only post a few more


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah, they're as big as their mom and dad now! They're just missing the long tail and wing feathers their parents have but I love their short tails. They're just so adorable with their mini tails and clumsy feet


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

ahhhh they are beyond adorable I want them all!! they look so soft and cuddly!


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

**** I wish you were up here!!!

To echo everyone else so far....


OMG SO CUUUUTTTTEEE!!!!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Little bit of news here...The babies have started to fly! Only the youngest one hasn't flown yet but all the others have! They have also learned how to climb cage bars! They're growing up so fast 


Also, a bit of a surprise here, the oldest baby, going by its wing spots, is a boy?  
If that's the case, then iris must be a whiteface cinnamon lutino...
I'll check on all the babies, but this one just came as a huge shocker.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre all adorable So cute !!! X x


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh my they are so cute 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

This thread is CUTE OVERLOAD!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks you guys! I appreciate your comments! 

And if anyone in San Diego is interested in buying a new cockatiel pm me and we can work something out!

A new picture of these rapidly growing babes plus daddy


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

They completely annihilated the food


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre absolutely gorgeous !!! X x


----------



## thistle (Sep 21, 2012)

They get cuter by the day.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 28, 2012)

So, so cute!!!



Be well,
Laura & Simi, WF pearl
(With Liam, 1yo Doberman rescue)


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 
New update! I've been too lazy to post up pictures recently but I got my butt up and onto the computer. Here are some new pictures of the babies
They're now 5-6 weeks old and eating mostly seeds and veggies, though I've been trying hard to get them to eat pellets. They all eat them, it's just that they're not eating enough. Been trying to reduce the amount of seed available so that their parents eat the pellets --> babies eating pellets. Mom and dad aren't too hot on that and I feel like I'm starving them so I give them seed every few hours. I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

They are adorable little ones!!!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

So adorable can't believe how lucky you are cept I doubt I'd be able to give them up if they were mine 




Hels


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so cute  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

What a gorgeous birdie family, CONGRATS


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I think I would have to keep them all. Im forever surprised when people who have raised baby anything can give up their babies  cuties for sure.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Omg they are soooo cute !!! So much cute overload thanks for sharing


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I so enjoyed looking at your thread. I just had two hatch and three more on the way in a few weeks. It made me so look forward to the journey of watching them grow. And a little worried that I won't be able to give them up. Heck, I want all of yours too lol! They are so pretty!!


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

aww they are all cute and adorable!!!!


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thanks for your nice comments 
This will probably be my last update because all the babies are grown up. 
My second oldest baby, dubbed Whittie, has gone on to a new home. He'll be in a loving home with a great family. I cried a little after he left, and I'm still a little teary eyed, but it's gotta be done. I wish I could keep all my babies but I just don't have the time or resources. I'm gonna miss the little guy. He was my most voracious eater. Here's a pic of the family that's left, with another baby soon to be taken to a new home.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Soo adorable 
Mine will be hatching soon
Xoxo I love these birds


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Aww, that's why I can't breed birds (or any animal), I know I couldn't let them go. But you gave those babies the most amazing start. It makes such a difference in their pet potential and it sounds like you found a great home for Whittie. Hopefully, they'll report back to you. I send Evian's breeder emails and pics of her via txt message. She's probably sorry she sold her to me I'm such a pest.  Anyway, you are to be commended for raising such nice birds that will be a blessing to their new human companions. Well done.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww that's tough. I wouldn't be able to stand seeing them go either, but you're doing the right thing. Stay strong 




Hels


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! It's been hard letting them go, but it's got to be done.

And thank you everyone who has given me the knowledge I needed to help the babies grow into healthy adults. I appreciate all the support the members on this forum have given me and I hope that at one point this thread made someone's day cause it certainly made several of mine. Thanks everyone! You're all awesome


----------

